# Strainers in Fractions



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

Rangers took out 7 strainers in the Fractions today. With the saturated soils and flows increasing, keep your eyes open! More trees are likely to fall.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you for the heads up and hard work!


----------

